# Water pressure on a 2 story house



## LorenzoSabio (Sep 27, 2014)

We have a large 2 story house. 

A 1/2" water pipe comes in from the water meter outside, goes up to the roof, connects to a 3/4" pipe, splits left and right, and feeds water to both sides of the house, upstairs and downstairs.

Question: Would the water pressure increase if the 3/4" pipe is replaced with a 1/2" pipe?

Many thanks in advance.
Lorenzo


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

LorenzoSabio said:


> We have a large 2 story house.
> 
> A 1/2" water pipe comes in from the water meter outside, goes up to the roof, connects to a 3/4" pipe, splits left and right, and feeds water to both sides of the house, upstairs and downstairs.
> 
> ...


Maybe.. call a licensed plumber


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

the best way to increase pressure is with an air compressor. it works for my tires and on my water lines.:yes:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> the best way to increase pressure is with an air compressor. it works for my tires and on my water lines.:yes:


Another case where ID has to be bigger than OD. Won't that create more pressure and flow?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.diychatroom.com


----------

